# Tips on how to become a recruit



## Jarnhamar (26 May 2005)

Having dealt with the the Canadian Forces recruiting myself recently as well as play babysitter for a bunch of guys trying to become recruits I thought I would post tips on. (Mostly aimed at reserves though might apply to the regular force).   I think itmight help you get in the CF and if not then it's still post count +1 for me.

*PT.*   
Your going to deal with it the rest of your Canadian Forces career. You can't run from it. (pun intended).   Don't pass off 19 push up's as easy to do because you did it back in grade 9 and not practice. I just saw a potential recruit, who said they could do 9 push ups (what she needed to do to pass) fail and possibly lose all chance of employment this summer because she couldn't do the last push up.   She did 9 all right however 3 of those didn't count because she did them poorly (not to standard)   and had to do more, she did two more and couldn't do the last one. Failed the PT test and went home. She did really well with her CFAT, interview, medical. One push up sent her home.
If you need to do 19 push ups, do 29 or 30. If you need to run 2.4 kilometers in 12 minutes, do it in 11.   The recruiting center have some pretty great people but they have a standard to follow and they do follow it. A few seconds will mean the difference on wether you become a recruit or not.     If your doing a PT test bring GYM CLOTHES. Don't try to run in casual shoes with jeans or baggy work pants. Stop being an oddball and bring a pair of shorts, t-shirt and running shoes to your test. If you want to join the army you better get used to it. You can't run PT on course with jeans or work pants.

*CFAT* -Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (right?)
People think they would breeze past this. The guys with me heard how much of a joke it was. Too easy.   Right after the test everyone was worried about how they did. The test was a lot harder than they expected. A few of them really thought they bombed it and failed. 2 out of them did. Some of the rest qualified for a bunch of trades and some qualified for about 5 or 6, meaning they barely "passed" the test.
The math is going to be math you haven't seen since highschool (or never paid attention to in school). Theres going to be words you've never heard of. Lots of tricky questions that will have you answering one way and when you re-read the question, answering another. 
Theres a few threads on this forum about how to prepare for the CFAT.     There's also sites you can search for on the internet that will give you examples of the questions you'll face on aptitude tests and ways to improve your chances of passing. Take the 20 minutes to look it up. It might be the difference between passing and failing. 

*Interview*
I can't offer too much insight here.   Your going to a job interview.   I wore a suit and tie. I was probably a little over dressed but I've only wore my suit at funerals so i figured it could use some change in environment.   Don't overdress but don't be afraid to look good. Showing up with greasy hair that doesn't look washed in a week, riped and torn jeans, a t-shirt saying frig the system - doesn't seem smart to me. No one cares how rebellious you are or your badass look. Guys wearing black nail polish and black eye liner make up? Really clever. 
If *I* was giving an interview and the guy looked like he just walked in off the street, he would be at a big disadvantage and really have to sell himself.   Practice your interview. Have your parents, a teacher or a friend give you an interview. Sounds a little stupid and awkward, yes. Might be the difference between wearing combat boots and a camouflage uniform and wearing brown pants and white shirt at Tim Horton's   this summer.

*Recruiter*
Recruiters see a lot of people. Asking the same questions day after day giving the same answers.   Sometimes they screw up.   
Don't be annoying and call them every day but don't just trust everything to fall in place for you. Give the recruiter a call now and then to see where your paper work is. Sometimes they need a subtle push or reminder to do something. 
Some people seem to slide right through the recruiting process and get in no problems. Others have to fight every step of the way. It's just how it works. The more effort you put into getting in the higher chance you'll be accepted.
With the recruiter, make yourself stand out to them so they remember your name and face. When your at the armories talking to them ask them questions. Don't be intrusive but don't be afraid to ask them things like how long have they been in the army, how long have they been recruiting soldiers. If they got a lot of recruits that year.   Give them a chance to answer some questions not related to you and how long it will take you to join the army. It really helps break up a tedious job.
If theres only one position and two people who want it the recruiter might put in the person they 'know'   (have seen more, seemed more interested in getting in the CF) than someone who hardly stood out in the crowd.

*Being an ********
Don't. 
Especially at the recruiting center.
Don't walk around the recruiting center like it's your highschool. Don't go out to McDonald's for lunch and leave your garbage all over the waiting room (OR in the vehicle that brought you up there). Don't piss around with the computers there while your waiting and don't crank the TV up full blast because theres a music video on it that you like. Don't screw around with the gym equipment where you do your PT test. Don't brag. No one cares how many push ups on your face you did last week or how fast you can run up hill with backpacks. 
Being nervous is natural. Don't turn that nervousness into assholeness.
Guys, ever seen a girl? Most act like they haven't.
If your SO infactuated with the female applicant who is traveling to the recruiting center with you that you;
a. ignored the soldier driving you up while he was trying to give you advice on what to expect because you were too busy turned around flirting 
b. were constantly having to be tracked down by the recruiters for your interview, medical, questions - because you were following that girl around like a puppy.
c. have to have the recruiter ask you something 3 times to get your attention.

Quit. 

The Canadian Forces isn't a dating service and you've already proved what's more important to you. Your a waste of a student position.
You'll be the kind of soldier that comes up with a bullshit excuse to leave summer training and go home because he's having a fight with his girlfriend. You also look like a dummy and people laugh at you.

In the army taking 5 minutes to shine your combat boots might mean the difference between passing an inspection and doing hours of inspection's drill and basically, shitty work.
Taking one minute to check over your gear may be the difference between wether or not your whole course gets the week-end off.
It all starts with recruiting to the CF. 
Take the few extra minutes to do push ups, research things on the net, ask the recruiter questions. Take a few minutes to make sure your application is good and there's no problems.     
A few minutes means passing inspections.   It also means getting into the army in the first place.


----------



## chriscalow (27 May 2005)

I like the last part you said about taking the time to do things right the first time. People... really, really make sure that the MINIMUM fitness standards are easy for you, meaning, where they say 19, strive for 30-40 at least etc.  Very good post Ghost778.


----------



## qor556 (27 May 2005)

And lastly girls, just because you passed the PT test with the minimum 9 push ups does not mean that you should be confident going into course and having to simply do that number cuz your "special"... everyone is held at the same standard, doesn't matter what you got between your legs. lol


----------



## qor556 (27 May 2005)

Woah take it easy there, that is not how I implied the word special. I am just pointing out from my personal experience that for some ridiculous reason (ok i was delusional) that I passed the PT test during the application process with like 12 push ups and i thought i was ready for basic    haha all I can say is that I was "pleasantly surprised." Obviously it is much different now, just said it as a heads up. And if you have read some of my previous posts (long ago) I would never imply such things.

PS. don't be so emotional


----------



## Tbird (27 May 2005)

What you are saying now didn't come across like that on the previous post at all. If you were talking about yourself that's a different story. A person reading that might not think you weren't implying such things. Glad it's clarified now.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 May 2005)

Females have the disadvantage of guys being dummies and bending over backwards to try and help them out. (read: endear themselves to the females). It's probably 100 times as bad in the army as any other job.

Guys will clean girls weapons for them, shine their boots, do laundry, cover station jobs (cleaning) or any number of other things.  If your a female recruit and you notice a guy or guys doing this put a stop to it.  Having someone clean your rifle or boots or do your work for you will seem great. Free ride. No harm done. Wel l heres a lot of harm done. Your fellow section members will resent you for it. You'll lose the respect of your peers and instructors and you'll pick up a bad name for yourself that WILL follow you off your course and back to your home unit. Bad names are hard to get rid of. No matter what you do or who you meet people will ALWAYS remember you from recruit training.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 May 2005)

The essence of this advice "exercise common sense". Unfortunatly it can be hard to come by.


----------



## Fusilier (27 May 2005)

Hey, remember everyone - teamwork is good.  I was good at ironing, my buddy couldn't do it if his life depended on it but he had some spit! (for boots).  Anyway, work together help eachother out, within reason (don't you take on everything and like Ghost said don't let them do everything).  This principle worked on my GMT, Inf, ISCC.  (yup dating myself with those terms  )

Nav - go girl!


----------



## Lost_Warrior (1 Jun 2005)

> Do you think that women go to basic with the notion that they are somehow "special" ?



Some do.  I had a girl on my BMQ who used to always b1tch and moan about PT saying she was "just a girl" and shouldn't have to keep up with all the guys.


----------



## dk (21 Jun 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> If your doing a PT test bring GYM CLOTHES.



Do you have time / place to change at the centre, or should you be wearing them when you show up?


----------



## NavComm (22 Jun 2005)

There was a place to change into your pt at the recruiting centre when I went.


----------



## P-Free (29 Jun 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> Do you have time / place to change at the centre, or should you be wearing them when you show up?



If they want you in PT gear when you show up, they will tell you. They told me and I showed up in PT gear. If they don't tell you one way or the other, ask or just show up in street clothes rather than being the only one dorked out in PT gear when you walk in.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 Jul 2005)

There are no tips,you either pass or fail,enough said.


----------



## on guard for thee (28 Jul 2005)

the following is my opinion only.........(read:take it with a grain of salt)

everyone on here is computer literate...take the time to prep for the CFAT if needed.
not many folks just "walk in off the street" anymore...if you dont prep for the PT test and fail, shame on you
if you want to know how to present yourself at the interview, LOOK AT AND TALK TO a Snr NCO...enough said (this from a Reg Force Officer)

and last but not least......good luck to all on their entry, and see you in the field!


----------



## Island Ryhno (27 Aug 2005)

Here's a good one; 

Don't go on army.ca and ask every silly question ever known to mankind about bmq. I.E. "What colour should my hairbrush be?" or "Can I wear boxers and briefs or just boxers...or just briefs?" and "How many guns will I get?"  Just go and find out for yourself, enjoy getting yelled at. You know people did this stuff before the internet and they got along just fine. 

Sorry, I'm in a silly mood.


----------



## TCBF (27 Aug 2005)

No, you raise a good point: How did people ever make it through Cornwallis without the internet?

Tom


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Here's a good one;
> 
> Don't go on army.ca and ask every silly question ever known to mankind about bmq. I.E. "What colour should my hairbrush be?" or "Can I wear boxers and briefs or just boxers...or just briefs?" and "How many guns will I get?"   Just go and find out for yourself, enjoy getting yelled at. You know people did this stuff before the internet and they got along just fine.
> 
> Sorry, I'm in a silly mood.


You are not in a silly mood but spoke the truth.
There many of us here who have been in for over 10yrs plus, both in the Militia and Reg.Force and don't mind advising those who wish to know but we do get tired of the silly and the repetitive so don't take it to heart if you get a light dressing down, we mean well but also you must do some research your selves.


----------



## Hopkins (27 Aug 2005)

I think the PT test is a joke...Woman and men should have the same standard just because of the fact that there is no special treatment during BMQ/SQ or any other course.  You all do 30 pushups, you all have to run within a certain time and all inspection have to be the same.  There is no baby care for the females of the group.

I'm 16...Was the youngest in the company for my training which I just got back from.  Just from experience, I know the 3 females on our course struggled more with the running and the push-ups.  Mainly due to what the standards were before.


----------



## NavComm (27 Aug 2005)

Hi Hopkins,

I agree with you that the standards should be the same for everyone, particularly for infantry. Having said that, I saw a lot of 16 year old boys struggling to do 19 pushups, situps and the grip test was a real struggle for many people too.

I don't think there was any baby care for anyone either at the the entry tests or at training. In fact the first run we did at bmq, I (a 45 yr old female) came in ahead of about 12 much younger (some 16, 17 and 20 yrs old) males. And believe me, I hadn't trained *that hard * to run. There were a lot of young men who couldn't keep up in the runs and there were 3 women consistently at the back of the pack with them. It could be argued that the ratio of men to women is greater so it makes sense that more men than women struggled, but I wondered how some of these people passed the entry PT test in the first place?

As for people who couldn't cut it, far more men than women were sent home from bmq for physical/attitude problems. In fact, I don't recall any women who were sent home because of attitude, that seemed to be an exclusive male domaine.


----------



## qor556 (7 Sep 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> In fact, I don't recall any women who were sent home because of attitude, that seemed to be an exclusive male domaine.


 
You have absolutely no basis for that sexist generalization. I have met a few females in particular on a recent course that displayed the worst attitude and lack of motivation I have ever seen in my life. Were they sent home? Sorry can't do that.  : I hear jokes about a female quota but come on. lol

It exists in males and females alike.


----------



## J.R. (7 Sep 2005)

In my experience in Basic at Cornwallis we were too busy to bitch about who had to do more push ups or sit ups etc.  We worked together so that those that cooperated to functioning as a group got through.  I don't remember any whining about females' PT requirements versus males etc.  Furthermore, what could female PT requirements possibly have to do with me as a male?  As long as everyone pulled their weight in general, all was fine.  Negative attitudes were expressed by members of both sexes, albeit more males seemed bitchy, but that was likely due to the male/female ratio.  Good luck to all at BMQ and hopefully everyone focuses on what is necessary to get through together.


----------



## chrisf (12 Oct 2005)

Panzer_grenadier_1944 said:
			
		

> This sucks , I can't join the reserves because the closest reserve unit is 1 hour away and because gas is so expensive I'll end up spending any money I'll make in the reserve on gas (not that money is the sole motivater to join the reseves), and my dad dosen't want to drive me out every 1-2 weeks, and I can't go with anyone else from my town



There's an additional per-kilometer travel allowance if you live more then a certain distance from your unit of employment (An hours drive would certainly be more then enough of the distance).


----------



## Panzer_grenadier_1944 (14 Oct 2005)

I'm not sure if there is a bus route , if there is , it isn't doing the route when I need to go to reserve meetings every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Warthor (26 Oct 2005)

Hello, im not sure if my questions have been answered. Im fifteen going onto sixteen soon and my passion is military and stuff like that. Ive been counting down the days till i can join the reserves. I also have been training every day, such as push ups sit ups running a couple miles. Is there anything that will make my odds better of getting in such as anything that will look good on the application form?

Im not even sure if Reserves will conflict with school. Im going to the Recruitment center in 3 days. But if i can get some help here that will be good too.

Chris


----------



## kesse (2 Nov 2005)

hallo,
l wont my brother to be enrolled as army man in your country .By the way we are from Ghana


----------



## kincanucks (2 Nov 2005)

kesse said:
			
		

> hallo,
> l wont my brother to be enrolled as army man in your country .By the way we are from Ghana



You have to be a Canadian citizen.


----------



## Camia (4 Nov 2005)

Hi, I am also intrested in joining the army, but i'm not sure of the whole pressess. Thank you to the person who started this "Tips on how to become a recruit." any tips about the medical section.?
Camia


----------



## mechanic_chick (29 Nov 2005)

*Here ill throw this one out to you guys...

Ready?

Alright... im 19 years of age , fit , can run well , work out every day and can lift a heft amount of weight. I am , yes * sigh * an " army brat " as they call it and was born into the military. Both parents and sibling .. military. So , here I am wanting to join. Whats stopping me?! lol. I work with EME as a Mechanic , apprentice right now as a civi.. so Im a ' shoe in  right? I did the whole air cadet crap for 5 years and made it to Warrent 2nd class. 

I am wanting to go infantry ( i know i know.. i hear the dont do it , you're too tiny blah blah blah bs ) I want to.. no , im NOT and REFUSE to go clerk despite the fact I can type about 88 wpm. I want the infantry so bad I can taste it. I go , finally , to the recruit centre in WPG this Friday.

Any advice guys!? Where to start , right from the begining ( even Friday ). I want to be on course this summer ( July / August ). My ultimate goal being 3vp , para. So?? Anything guys?!

Let me know , or even add me to msn , other then my entire families perspective i'd love some feedback from some people who have been in the same position I am in right now.


Thanks tons!!!  

aMy*


----------



## D-n-A (29 Nov 2005)

Since you work on CFB Shilo; do you know anyone in 2VP? Talk to them, so you can get an idea of what the Infantry is like. Theres also a few threads on the forum about the training/courses, etc that the Infantry does, might wanna check those out.

Don't count on getting 3VP to much though, cause you could just as easily go 1 or 2VP. My brother wanted 3VP, requested it an he got sent to 2, he's also done a few memos wanting to transfer to 3VP but, he's still there.


----------



## mikeygorman (5 Dec 2005)

Hey, i have a few questions, I want to know, what is the basic training like. I read about chin ups and i can't do any, does this meen , i can't do basic training. So yeah , i just want to know what to expect, i am 6"1 265lbs, am i going to drop to like 200???
thanks and e-mail me you reply at michael_A_gorman@hotmail.com
thanks

Mike


----------



## canadianblue (11 Dec 2005)

You do chinups during recruit training, however their were some in my class that had trouble doing 1. Do your hardest, as well they count chinups on week 9 I believe to find out whose the best athlete, its not pass or fail.


----------



## muffin (15 Dec 2005)

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> *Here ill throw this one out to you guys...
> 
> Alright... im 19 years of age , fit , can run well , work out every day and can lift a heft amount of weight. I am , yes * sigh * an " army brat " as they call it and was born into the military. Both parents and sibling .. military. So , here I am wanting to join. Whats stopping me?! lol. I work with EME as a Mechanic , apprentice right now as a civi.. so Im a ' shoe in  right? I did the whole air cadet crap for 5 years and made it to Warrent 2nd class.
> 
> ...



I might be wrong (been a while since I was on course for sure) but...

you might want to be careful who you tell about being an army brat while you are on training... depending on what your folks/sib does - the staff or your coursemates may give you a hard time over it. 

Same goes for the cadet training.
 I watched a Sgt give extra drill to a group of recruits once just cause they were talking about how they already knew drill (they'd been cadets)... 

I might be wrong but unless things have changed it is probably best to keep whatever advantage you may have a quiet one while on your initial training anyway


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Dec 2005)

as was once told to me by a wise old Corporal. "sometimes on course it pays to be the Grey-Man/Woman"

keep in mind, that doesnt mean slack off, it just means do your job properly, be a good troop, and dont make problems for yourself.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (18 Dec 2005)

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> and whats my PT requirements???



9 pushups, 15 situps, 50 kg hand grip (combined left and right), and under 14:26 minutes for a 2.4 km run.


----------



## NavComm (24 Dec 2005)

All the requirements are listed on the recruiting site, here is the link http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Dec 2005)

Im sure You'll do fine on course...

in a nutshell the greyman just knows the art of keeping his ears open and his mouth shut. 

If youve been living around the army life for this long you'll understand exactly what is ment by that

Cheers


----------



## canadianblue (26 Feb 2006)

> 9 pushups, 15 situps, 50 kg hand grip (combined left and right), and under 14:26 minutes for a 2.4 km run.



Remember that when you do basic the females have to do the same 25 pushups as everybody else. Get as fit as possible so that basic can go by that easier and you don't get yelled at by instructors for having poor form.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2006)

I'm going to stress this again, if you don't pass the physical fitness test to get IN the Canadian Forces you can't even become a recruit.

3 people I know who I have been mentoring (sorta) just failed their test.  They have to wait to get into the Canadian Forces because they didn't listen to a simple instruction. Had they listened they WOULD have passed.  What was it?

Work out and practice.

It's easy for people to come on here and say oh wow gee it's only 19 push ups anyone can do that. Guys get it in their head ya thats easy I can do that.  Girls get it in their head I only have to do 9, ya thats easy.
Wrong
It's easy for some people, harder for others.   Guys and girls, if you don't do those 19 and 9 push ups *to* the liking of whoever is testing you then you will have to keep doing them until you get them right.  I've seen a guys 19 push ups turn into almost 30.  He failed. He could do 19 push ups his way but he couldn't do them the army way.  Dumb? Maybe but he still failed.
I've been trying to help my friends fiance join. Someone told him he only has to do the easy step test, why even bother working out he's to busy.
Failed.  His heart rate was too high because he was so out of shape. He's a skinny guy too. You look at him and he looks very athletic. Being skinny doesn't mean your in shape.
3rd friend. I kept telling her to run. Work out. Shes skinny, athletic. She felt she didn't have to worry about anything. She was going to pass no problem.  Failed in a bad way.
All these guys failed because they thought they could breeze through. They heard how easy it was and didn't feel like they had to worry about it.
When you guys fail this stuff the only person to blame is you.  The minute you decide "I am going to apply to the Canadian Forces" start working out.
Push ups, sit ups and jogging.  That little bit right there will be the deciding factor whether you become a soldier or not.  Don't just think you'll breeze by no matter how in shape you think you are.


----------



## AERE_wannabe (13 Apr 2006)

I have pasted the original message I sent to 'Kincanucks' for the benefit of others. I thought this was a better way to communicate so others with similar questions can contribute to the discussion. Kincanucks, Thankyou for the information yesterday, it is much appreciated.

One more question...will it affect my CF application if I apply for RCMP in the mean while? I always have to keep in mind that even after my Pre-Sec comes back without any flags of any sort (Never had a problem with the law, No drugs, No involvement with any organzations ..anything of that sort), which might be two or three years down the road,  I still have to face the fact that there are only a limited number of officer intakes and I am sure there are hundreds if not thousands of other candidates who might be more qualified than me; even though I feel I am suitable to become an officer in the CF and it is my dream and my first career preference. 

As a backup I would like to apply to the RCMP and other city police, therefore my question is whether it will affect my chances of getting into the CF. The reason I ask this question is that the CF will come to know that I have applied to the RCMP and will it make them question my seriousness of joining the CF.

Any input is appreciated.

Re: Pre-Sec and Selection board 
« Sent to: AERE_wannabe on: Yesterday at 23:42:28 » Quote Reply Remove   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.  I have not seen a pre-sec from a Non-NATO country take less than one year to complete.

2. If you read my post it says that there will be continuous selection of DEOs until IAP/BOTPs and occupations are filled with no more need for set board dates.  It doesn't mean there is no more selection of DEOs it means there will be no more set board dates so files can be sent in at any time.


Hello Sir:

I have two questions and would appreciate if you could answer them. I have searched the forums but could'nt find the answers. 

My Background: I have applied as DEO Aerospace Engineering. Passed the CFAT, and had to fill the Pre-Sec form. 31 Yrs Old.

1. My first question is regarding the waiting period for the Pre-Sec to be completed. I was born in India and that is where my Bachelors Degree in Engineering is from. I have lived in Canada for the past 8 yrs. So my question is that in your experience what is the shortest time that a pre-sec was completed from a non-Nato country? Many of the threads suggest a minimum wait time of 18 months. So is it 18 months no matter what?, or is there any hope it could be less. I havent travelled to any other country since i have been in Canada; would that matter at all in the investigation that CSIS conducts? 

I was hoping to get some insight into whether there were instances when a Pre-Sec was completed within a shorter period than 18 months when the applicant was from a non-Nato country. I am really eager to serve my country and do not mind waiting at all; and as a matter of fact support the increased scrutiny of applicants who have'nt lived in Canada for the past 10 years. But as a good soldier I like to get as much information as possible so I can plan the next few years, while I wait.

I called the recruiting centre last week and the very helpful clerk said that my file is ready to be sent to Ottawa; so that is officially the start of my waiting period. 

2. My second question is not really a concern until the above is resolved, but it pertains to my chosen field. In the quote below that I got from another of your threads it mentions that there will be no selection boards for DEO applicants for "non-specialist occupations". Is DEO AERE a "non-specialist occupation"? So does that mean there will be no more selection boards for DEO applicants at all?, or is this a temporary measure?

"It has been decided by CFRG HQ that the requirement to hold DEO selection boards on fixed dates for "non-specialist occupations" those occupations that do not require specialist boards (NOAB, MPAC, etc) are no longer necessary.  Therefore starting 15 Apr 06 will be the date that CFRG will do its first round of selection for "non-specialist occupations" (everything but MARS, MPO and Legal) and approximately every six weeks after that there will another selection cycle until the IAP/BOTPs in Sep/Jan are filled.  The way it will work is that when the file is ready (everything is completed: CFAT, Interview, ERC, PT, Med, etc) for a non-specialist officer occupation it will be merit listed and it will be immediately sent to CFRG HQ for consdieration"

Thankyou in advance sir, your posts are very informative and I enjoy reading them greatly.


----------



## govenor_mac (30 Apr 2006)

If you apply for VR can you a few days later change your mind??


----------



## Soon2-BA-Sigger (19 May 2006)

Being the grey man/woman is definitely something you want to remember. If you have experience, you have an edge when it comes to drill, discipline etc... just don't flaunt it. Instructors hate this and will go out of their way to make you wish you never did it in the first place.

Everytime I read about how men and women have different standards for their Physical it astounds me. I would understand if BMQ had separate training requirements for either sex, but not if it doesn't. Further reading along the post, you can see it might have more of a negative effect on the psyche of female applicants expecting only that much. 

With that said and done, I come here to thank you all for your input on this thread and all others on army.ca. I've done my research, called a few garrisons, visited my recruiting center, done my CFAT, and subsequently closed my file to attend school. Now I'm out of school (just wasn't right for me at this time) and with a new full-time job, which I'll be working for another year or so, then re-apply for employment with the Regs. Now all I need to do is get into shape so I can do moderately well on the Physical. 

-Soon2B-ASigger


----------



## IrishCanuck (18 Jun 2006)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> I only got about a month to double to amount of pushups I can do, i hope its posible.
> 
> And do they check to see if your mentaly "normal" at the test?  Does it matter?



What do you mean mentally "normal"? And yes.. being a mentally competent and stable person is essential to being in the CF.


----------



## BobDylan (18 Jun 2006)

Adrian,

Doubling your push-up maximum in a month may seem tough, but it's feasible.  Just try to increase the amount by 4 or 5 each week.
As to 'mental normalness', there is no set test to measure your mental stability, but they can get an idea through the interview.  You'll be fine, I'm sure


----------



## Adrian_888 (18 Jun 2006)

Bob Dylan said:
			
		

> Adrian,
> 
> Doubling your push-up maximum in a month may seem tough, but it's feasible.  Just try to increase the amount by 4 or 5 each week



Would you recommend just doing pushups? Or weights as well so that I can to a lot of them?  Because I know that just doing something 10 times or so doesn't increase strength a lot.


----------



## BobDylan (18 Jun 2006)

Hmmm...

I'm in absolutely no way a fitness buff, but I'll tell you what worked for me.  I had the same general problem as you, though not as severe (I could do 14).  I trained mainly on my cardio (ie. jogging) every other day (because therein lie the true problem) and at the same time did max push-ups, sit-ups and hand-grips 2X a day.  By the time my test came around, I could do 23 push-ups and passed everything else.  Perhaps the cardio helps with the muscles ( ? ) but it's all about keeping to the exercises.

Hopefully that helps some...


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jul 2006)

> Don't be intrusive but don't be afraid to ask them things like how long have they been in the army, how long have they been recruiting soldiers. If they got a lot of recruits that year.   Give them a chance to answer some questions not related to you and how long it will take you to join the army.


That was perfect because when I was talking to recruiter over the phone we had a good talk about the army and what it is like. It really helped because all that phone call would have been just a request for my information package.


----------



## proudnurse (25 Sep 2006)

I know that when I do get to go to PT, I am going to just give it my best shot. If I do not succeed, I will go back. If I get through some things that other Recruits may not, I will encourage them. I know for me that I am not going into joining the service to boost my ego and I am female, lol, I am doing this to make my daughter and family proud, to work on my skills for my future, to serve my country, and I look forward to becoming a part of a big family. As for the advice of the Military is not a dating service, I would kindly remind anyone that stepped over thier line with me on that oneso that is good! But I know one thing is for sure, male or female soldiers that I may become good friends with I know that getting together from time to time to grab a cup of java would not hurt! I would especially love to become close with any male or female soldiers that have children like me! I am sure that this is going to be a great experience and I am already happy of those I have met even out here (well via post or email that is  

Have a good one everyone

Rebecca


----------



## kincanucks (26 Sep 2006)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> I know that when I do get to go to PT, I am going to just give it my best shot. If I do not succeed, I will go back. If I get through some things that other Recruits may not, I will encourage them. I know for me that I am not going into joining the service to boost my ego and I am female, lol, I am doing this to make my daughter and family proud, to work on my skills for my future, to serve my country, and I look forward to becoming a part of a big family. As for the advice of the Military is not a dating service, I would kindly remind anyone that stepped over thier line with me on that oneso that is good! But I know one thing is for sure, male or female soldiers that I may become good friends with I know that getting together from time to time to grab a cup of java would not hurt! I would especially love to become close with any male or female soldiers that have children like me! I am sure that this is going to be a great experience and I am already happy of those I have met even out here (well via post or email that is
> 
> Have a good one everyone
> 
> Rebecca



So what happen during your visit to the CFRC/D that was last Thursday?


----------



## Us3D (28 Sep 2006)

well some people dont know what is the military life, sometimes its nice to know what will happen .... but i agree about silly question like the hairbrush thing.... lol


----------



## proudnurse (28 Sep 2006)

I have decided to apply for a spot with the 23rd Medical Unit in Hamilton. I do want to go back and get my RN, but I have to think of this realistically being a single Mom. For now this is my choice. I also would not mind checking out one of the parade nights. So far, my boss has given me a wonderful letter of reference, so that is a good start! 

Rebecca 

PS for those of you that read my original message here before I removed it, I rephrased this so it was not too long, I am also tired and should not post, when I am so tired from work.


----------



## the_man06 (8 Oct 2006)

i just did the practise test i got 57% that allows me into the reserve right?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Oct 2006)

the_man06 said:
			
		

> i just did the practise test i got 57% that allows me into the reserve right?



What practice test? You don't get into the CF unless you write the real test and pass all of the other requirements.

HH


----------



## the_man06 (8 Oct 2006)

haha sorry, i meant like is do you just need 50% on the real test to pass it and continue with qualifying


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

Why not come clean and admit you really have no clue....kincanucks worked for years at a CFRC.


----------



## the_man06 (8 Oct 2006)

yeah i have no clue how the process works even after reading everything on this website and the canadian army website


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2006)

the_man06 said:
			
		

> yeah i have no clue how the process works even after reading everything on this website and the canadian army website



What do you want us to do ?  Hold your hand ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

the_man06 said:
			
		

> yeah i have no clue how the process works even after reading everything on this website and the canadian army website



Read young grasshopper, there are answers here if you are willing to take the time and look for them.


----------



## the_man06 (8 Oct 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> What do you want us to do ?  Hold your hand ?


no. I'm quite fine


----------



## canadianblue (9 Oct 2006)

> Quote
> Don't be intrusive but don't be afraid to ask them things like how long have they been in the army, how long have they been recruiting soldiers. If they got a lot of recruits that year.   Give them a chance to answer some questions not related to you and how long it will take you to join the army.
> That was perfect because when I was talking to recruiter over the phone we had a good talk about the army and what it is like. It really helped because all that phone call would have been just a request for my information package.



Personally, I think your better off going to a base and talking to people who are actually in your trade to see what the daily routine is like. Unless its Signals, in which case it can vary from working in a Comcen to working with a field unit out in the cold.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (15 Oct 2006)

I was talking to 2 recruiters at the seaforth armoury on friday the 13th, and they said that the PT test was taken out of the recriuting process 3 days before, I just want to know if they are joking to screw me up or do they just mean it. 
                                                                                       Any answer will do, thanks before hand.


----------



## Quag (15 Oct 2006)

I think either the recruiters misunderstood you, or you misunderstood them.  I would be willing to bet a couple cases of beer that the PT test is still mandatory.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Oct 2006)

The physical fitness test is not part of the process to join the Reg F but is still part of the process to join the Res F.  So for the hard of reading:

You have to pass the physical fitness test during the recruiting process in order to join the reserves.  However, you don't have to pass the physical fitness test in order to be eligible to join the regular forces but will be required to pass it once you reach BMQ.


----------



## Adrian_888 (27 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The physical fitness test is not part of the process to join the Reg F but is still part of the process to join the Res F.  So for the hard of reading:
> 
> You have to pass the physical fitness test during the recruiting process in order to join the reserves.  However, you don't have to pass the physical fitness test in order to be eligible to join the regular forces but will be required to pass it once you reach BMQ.



I just did the reserve testing and we did not have to do the PT, they just said that we better be fit for basic or were going to have a hard time.  Also a tip to anyone who's about to do the aptitude test, make sure you know long division, i managed to pass anyways, but it meant a lot of questions i had to guess on or do a lot of extra work.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Oct 2006)

_I just did the reserve testing and we *didint* have to do the PT, they just said that we better be fit for basic or *were* *gona* have a hard time.  Also a tip to anyone *whos * about to do the aptitude test, make sure you know long *devision*, i managed to pass anyways, but it *ment * a lot of questions i had to guess on or do a lot of extra work. _ 

Thanks for the update and what is your first language?


----------



## Klc (27 Oct 2006)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> I just did the reserve testing and we didint have to do the PT, they just said that we better be fit for basic or were gona have a hard time.  Also a tip to anyone whos about to do the aptitude test, make sure you know long devision, i managed to pass anyways, but it ment a lot of questions i had to guess on or do a lot of extra work.



Would this not apply under the speech (I'm assuming everyone else was given as well) about not talking about anything on the test to anyone outside of the room you took the test in?


----------



## kincanucks (27 Oct 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Would this not apply under the speech (I'm assuming everyone else was given as well) about not talking about anything on the test to anyone outside of the room you took the test in?



No.  I have briefed many applicants to know how to do math by long hand because calculators were not allowed.  Giving the complete question(s) or answers would fall under the speech.


----------



## Klc (27 Oct 2006)

Ah, understood. I tend to take that kind of thing very literally.


----------



## Adrian_888 (27 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I just did the reserve testing and we *didint* have to do the PT, they just said that we better be fit for basic or *were* *gona* have a hard time.  Also a tip to anyone *whos * about to do the aptitude test, make sure you know long *devision*, i managed to pass anyways, but it *ment * a lot of questions i had to guess on or do a lot of extra work. _
> 
> Thanks for the update and what is your first language?



Dang, i forgot to spell check.  Fixed it now, I'm sure those mangled words were just tormenting you.  



			
				Klc said:
			
		

> Would this not apply under the speech (I'm assuming everyone else was given as well) about not talking about anything on the test to anyone outside of the room you took the test in?



I assumed this was broad enough, after all, its a good idea to know long division anyways.  But I'm glad its for sure OK, because now that I'm almost in the reserves, i don't want to break any laws.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Oct 2006)

_I'm sure those mangled words were just tormenting you_

Not really I am getting used to idiot writing.  Good luck.


----------



## AdrianMatte (22 Jan 2007)

Hello everyone.

I am 17 years old, and rather small for my age. I'm only 5'3 in height but I consider myself to be fairly fit, and gaining fast. I weigh 134lbs currently and i go to the gym to work out every day after school. I am in grade 12 and ever since I decided my career (infantry soldier, or at the very least something related to the army) I have been extremely motivated - for 3 months now. All I think about is Infantry soldier, every aspect of it suits me perfectly and I cannot wait until I am in. I graduate in June, less than 6 months from now, and I am going to the reg force as infantry soldier. All should go well - I have no medical problems, background problems, citizenship problems (all Canadian baby!), etc... anything. I have been reading up on this and I have an application.

I've decided to go for the reserve force, mainly to prepare me for regular force and to pass the monotonous final 6 months of school. I would like some advice and questions answered, and I apologize if these are dumb questions  

1.How will my height effect me as infantry soldier?
 5'3. I've always been the small guy, but I surprisingly have good leadership skills. Anybody over 6' could easily throw me around. I consider myself to be stronger and tougher (both physically and mentally) than most kids around my size.

2. Physical Fitness
Currently at the gym I do [3 sets] of [12 pushups] within 5 minutes of eachother, [3 sets] of [20 situps] (with at least one of these sets being in under 30 seconds for all 20 situps) and [3 sets] of [6 chinups]. I also do forearm workouts, chair dips and I might start parallel dips soon. It is winter right now so I find it better to train for running inside on the treadmill. The problem is I have only been able to run 1.10 miles (1.5 miles = 2.4 KM) and that was in 8 minutes, so I'm on the right track. But on average I can only do approx. .50 of a mile! Usually I get interupted by an annoying cramp in my left side, or my shoulders and chest feel really fatigued. I've only been working out continuously for about a month now (although i used to work out) and tried running for my record about 5 times. I hope this increases fast. would anyone be able to give me some guidance in regards to where I am headed and how I will do? also advice and insights maybe that might help?

also, I do not know if this applies to reserve force, but in regular force can someone give me an idea as to how hard they work you? i.e. how many consecutive pushups normally and / or if your being 'punished.' Or how many pushups total in a day, or running, (running continuesly? or just all over?) etc...

Thanks in advance,

Adrian.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2007)

Welcome to Army.ca

Your questions have all been answered in their proper Forums.  You will find them and much more after you familiarize yourself with these topics:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## BlueOne (6 Apr 2011)

Hello everybody...

I've been in the military back in 1997 to 1998 and I've then grown because of what I've learned back there. Today, I am re-applying and I could give you a clue how to get hired (from my very own experience).

DO
- Listen and shut up. They know what they are talking about. Ask questions if needed but be straight-forward. Don't make never-ending stories.
- Do what you have to do. They've asked you to fill a form? Get papers from your physician? DO IT and DON'T COMPLAIN. These things HAVE to be done. NOW, not in 3 damn months! Prove them you are aware and responsive to their requests. Recruiters are there to help you but they will make you fail if you do not satisfy minimum requirements. Hey, they are paid to FIND and RECRUIT good applicants.
- Read, get informed. Your best friend is knowledge, first to go last to know. Be there and get aware!
- While in interview... Jez... Would that be too much demanded to wear the same suit as a regular job interview? Tie, clean pants, well dressed, nice shoes...
- Stay in school, do a good job at the office, be reliable and never give up what you are doing now. These will make the balance to go on your side when they will evaluate you.


DON'T DO
- Argue with ANYBODY at your CFRC (even other applicants) Just say YES to everything, shut the **** up, take your hole. You are NOT the belly-button of the universe and will never be.
- Do drugs! F*ck, guys, do you really need those shits? Honestly, what you do in the army IS supposed to be your drug. Take 2 army pills instead of one.
- Lie. You will be fired way before getting into the recruiting process. What I hate more than someone who steals is a liar. Would you relay on you're partner if he/she lied to you? Not sure.


Again, this is my own experience. You do what you want with this but knowing that, you still can fail but you have more chance than most of applicants.


----------



## OneMissionataTime (6 Apr 2011)

Would also like to add in... Do your own research on the positions and trades that interest you.. Ask the recruiters, Veterans or even good ol' google. Do not just apply for a position just because it sounds cool.. For example SAR Tech is probably one of the most physical strenuous trades in the CF but you get to participate in some "wicked cool shit". The amount of physical conditioning and training those individuals must go through, would probably look at my cardio, weights and swimming look like joke. 
It is always good to show initiative, do something your comfortable in.


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (6 Apr 2011)

Good day,

Good points, I would like to add one last thing from experience. Do not call your CFRC often, they do keep track of when you call and leave notes on your file. A friend of mine kept calling every week for the statues of his application in till an Operator pretty much told him not to call back in till they call him ( he got a good 5-8min lecture), might add, the same happened to me (without the lecture part)  ;D. 

regards 
sleath


----------



## Precept (6 Apr 2011)

Sleath said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> Good points, I would like to add one last thing from experience. Do not call your CFRC often, they do keep track of when you call and leave notes on your file. A friend of mine kept calling every week for the statues of his application in till an Operator pretty much told him not to call back in till they call him ( he got a good 5-8min lecture), might add, the same happened to me (without the lecture part)  ;D.
> 
> ...



Hm. That's funny. Calling my RC for updates a few times a month helped me out. Twice. They also encouraged to keep calling.


----------

